# New developments on lightning research in Portugal



## Cenomaniano (24 Jun 2013 às 17:26)

Para quem se interessa pelo estudo das descargas eléctricas em Portugal:







The workshop is framed within the Raiden project, a project devoted to the assessment of thunderstorm activity in Portugal, its spatial patterns and temporal rhythms, as well as the lightning-related impacts on society.

It will be held at the “Instituto para a Investigação Interdisciplinar” – University of Lisbon and organized by CLiMA (Research Group on Climate and Environmental Changes /CEG/IGOT).


----------



## Lightning (24 Jun 2013 às 21:32)

Inscrevi-me. Acho interessante participar num workshop destes.

Tenho o detector de descargas eléctricas de longo alcance e gostaria de aprofundar mais os meus conhecimentos na área deste workshop.


----------

